# Where in the U.S. or online can I buy Baycox?



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

I can't seem to find where to purchase Baycox in my area or in the US? But I see it referred to many times on posts here ...where are you all purchasing yours from and is there a difference in Baycox and it's generic equivelant? 

TY


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Racehorsemeds.com- I want to say they are out of Panama. 

You can't buy it in the US

With anything overseas/online I would recommend using a credit card or paypal for easier disputes or Online CC theft.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh thank you! I thought I was being more senile than normal not being able to find it!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I directed another goat person there and for some reason they could only find the huge bottle. There should be a $50 smaller one- unless you are looking for the giant one. I don't know if it was the browser not loading the site properly because I found it right away. Good luck!


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

Do you happen to know anything about the trustworthiness of this company or have you had any experience good or bad with it?

Also might you or anyone else know what the shelf life of Baycox is? I am trying to figure out if it is worth buying a larger portion( is it more economical vs the expiration date)...? again thanks


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ill go pull my bottle out in a minute.

I have used the site. I recommended using CC or Paypal because my CC info was conveniently compromised right after... however I can not for sure link it to the site- it might have just been a coincidence. 

I know others on this site who have used it as well- and have not reported anything bad from what I have seen.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Shelf life looks like about 2 years- it needs to be refrigerated.

They are really cracking down on livestock meds lately. Even online.... a lot of places have fully pulled them or you need a vet prescription ( which they won't give you-they just want you to pay them their price for it which is so expensive) 

I followed a few links to other sites that previous posts have mentioned and none seem to be still carrying it.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

awesome does it need refrigeration during shipment or after opening? Good advice on the CC and thank you! How long did it take you to receive your order from when it was placed?


----------



## Neocold (Jun 21, 2016)

I used the site horseprerace.com to purchase banamine. They also sell baycox. 

The med is good and had no issues with stolen payment info.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Shipment was fairly quick- within a week I want to say. 
It was not chilled during shipment from what I could tell- maybe it was in the truck? It was cool when I received it but I believe it is mostly important after opening.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

ok I ordered a bottle and will post on my experience thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

Not so sure about having to be refrigerated.
Looks like the label says temp is room temp.(25c (?)) but I dont have it in front of me.

I have ordered from the a couple of times with prompt shipment.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you look on the bar code it does say refrigerate after opening. The bottles are one dose for a horse so,it was kind of an after thought when we all started using it for goats. 
I trust horseprerace.com before the other... There is always a risk buying from the black market though.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

I purchased from horseprerace because their website said they were out of several different Countries but also located in Florida. The language they use is quite frightening on your order entering the Country and Customs seizing it etc... 

So far no additional charges were made to my credit card so that's a good thing 

I opted for the 2 day FedEx shipping because we are at 90+ degrees here and was not sure the tolerable heat level of the medicine or what extreme it might hit whilst in transit.

I received a reply with order number and items listed immediately after ordering and less than an hour later I was emailed the FedEx tracking number for the package. 

This morning the package was enroute on time and to be delivered tomorrow (2 Sept) 

Since I have never purchased or used Baycox before is there any telltell description that will let me know I have the real deal once it gets here?


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

Ok got my order and was surprised by a couple things. First the Baycox was in a plastic bottle (similar to the one Sulmet comes in but smaller). The cap is a twist on but there was nothing between the cap and the bottle as a barrier that needed to be removed... (this was perplexing due to having read conversations about the need to refrigerate the bottle after opening...but the bottle was not hermetically sealed or sterile in any way) ?? Is this what you all received when you ordered? I see no exp date placed on the bottle either.... So not sure if I should contact horseprerace and ask about the way the bottles were sent to me or if this just the way it is sent out to everyone?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That's how my bottles have come.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, all the UPS guys I know are running air conditioners if it's hot out, for their own comfort at least. The preparation may not become activated until you shake it up well to mix the components.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not sure it has to be cold at all. I've had kids with cocci, be treated and cured, and I never put mine in the fridge.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Huh I never even thought about the seal before. I ordered mine last year probably around this time maybe a month earlier, I kept the bottles in the box up till 2 months ago when I took one bottle out and treated a few doelings. The one had a very large cocci load and it worked perfect on her. Maybe it doesn't really have to be cold once opened or maybe it's about the mixing, I'm not sure. I'll keep the open one in the fridge though, because yeah we'll all know how expensive that stuff is! Maybe the cold just keeps it better longer? I don't know but I do know after sitting for about a year not in the fridge it still worked for me


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

Good to know I was worried I got the "economical black market" bottle lolol 
Do you all know if the Baycox can be used at anytime/stage to treat Cocci or only as a preventative? I ask because of the wording on the manufacturers label...says "Lack of efficacy has been reported due to inappropriate use (timing, infective organism) of this product". What are your experience's? TY


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

brigadoonfarmgal said:


> Good to know I was worried I got the "economical black market" bottle lolol
> Do you all know if the Baycox can be used at anytime/stage to treat Cocci or only as a preventative? I ask because of the wording on the manufacturers label...says "Lack of efficacy has been reported due to inappropriate use (timing, infective organism) of this product". What are your experience's? TY


It works well on an active infection according to my state ag vet. She said it kills all stages of cocci unlike other treatments which only kill certain stages. I'm just assuming she's right though.

However since its in the environment the goat will likely reinfect right away which is why I use it every 21 days in young kids.


----------

